# Getting an ip address from Mac's



## curren (Jul 10, 2006)

first of all, new to the forum , wanted to say hi to everyone.
I was wondering if anyone can tell me the way to get an ip address from an imac or mac's in general. In my job im sometimes required to do this and my office really doesnt offer any help , which is a whole other story.
i know the procedures for windows based computers , but macs are so freaking hard to figure out, doesnt help that im not the most computer litterate individual.
If anyone can give me a good overview id really appreciate it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*welcome to tsf!*

well, i'm sorry but i'm not quite sure what it is you really want. i can take this question in one of two ways: 1. you need to know what ip your mac is using, or 2. you need to give the mac an ip to use.
luck for you, they both happen in the same spot. i'm also going to have assume that the mac is running os x, being you didn't say. but being i'm bored, i'll also tell you what to do in os 9 {which will be in the brackets like this if its different than os x}. anyway, to get to the window you need:
1. click on the apple icon in the upper left corner.
2. goto system preferences... {goto control panels}
3. in the new window, click on network {gets tricky here. if there's a little triangle then pause and it will give a new menu. goto tcp/ip and click. if there is no triangle, than click on control panels and it will open a finder window. find the icon named tcp/ip and double click.}
4. in the network window it will list all the ways your mac can connect to networks. and if any are on a network, it will list the ip address it is using. on the other hand, if you need to configure it, click on the way you want to connect (ie. built-in ethernet, airport, or bluetooth), and click the configure button towards the bottom of the window. now you should be able to figure out what to do if you have had any networking experience. {i'm a little rusty on this one, but i believe that at the top of the window there is a pull down menu that will show you the ways the mac can connect to the network. which ever one is showing when you open the control panel is the one tha mac is currently trying to use. it will under that show the ip address it is using, and all the fields necessary to configure it by hand if you need to.}
hope this has been helpful to you. if you need anything cleared up, or have more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## ang_hammarad (Aug 16, 2005)

Even easier, on Panther(10.3) go to FINDER and click APPLICATIONS then UTILITIES then NETWORK UTILITY. 1st tab is INFO. In the drop down box, choose ETHERNET INTERFACE (en0).


----------

